# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Локализация чакр

## Враджендра Кумар дас

В ШБ 2.2.20 (комм) в русском переводе сказано: 

"В теле существует шесть центров циркуляции жизненного воздуха, и, погрузившись в медитацию, бхакти-йог должен с помощью разума найти эти центры. К их числу относится свадхиштхана-чакра — средоточие жизненного воздуха, — а выше ее, чуть ниже желудка и пупка, находится мани-пурака- чакра".

В английском варианте сказано так:
Among these, mentioned above is the sv?dhi??h?na-cakra, or the powerhouse of the life air, and above this, just below the abdomen and navel, is the ma?i-p?raka-cakra.

Любой человек, хоть немного знакомый с тонкой анатомоей человека или основами хатха-йоги, сразу заподозрит тут либо ошибки перевода, либо другую путаницу. Начнем с ошибок перевода. Powerhouse - это не средоточие, а скорее энергетический источник жизненного воздуха. Но это еще мелочь. Далее abdomen почему-то переведено как "желудок", хотя это просто "живот" в целом. И далее получается странная картина: манипура-чакра, согласно этому описанию, оказывается "ниже желудка и пупка". То есть, идет указание на локализацию Свадистхана-чакры. Как известно, Манипура-чакра находится в области солнечного сплетения и никак не "ниже пупка". Я не знаю, почему Шрила Прабхупада написал, что Свадистхана-чакра является источником праны. По логике вещей, источником или Powerhouse должна быть Муладхара. А то, что Прабхупада называет Манипурака-чакрой (ниже пупка) соответствует Свадистхана- чакре. 
Должно ли ББТ что-то делать (кроме правки ошибок в переводах), когда идет явное несоответствие, как в данном случае? Я просто думаю о том, как это воспримут люди, которые немного "в теме".

----------


## vijitatma das

Харе Кришна!
Что касается ошибок в переводах - да, Вторая Песнь переведена очень давно, и там есть неточности и есть, что поправить с точки зрения стиля.

Что же касается вопроса о несоответствиях, обычно, если слова действительно принадлежат Шриле Прабхупаде, редакторы стараются ничего не трогать, следуя принципу арша-прайоги. Классический пример - гунджа-мала в "Чайтанья-чаритамрите", которую Шрила Прабхупада перевел как "бусы из ракушек", хотя гунджа - это красные твердые ягоды. 
Когда Прабхупада был на планете, редакторы исправляли подобные моменты, посоветовавшись с ним. После его ухода какое-то время тоже исправляли, но потом перестали из соображений этикета.

----------

